# Sky Guide Xmas music driving me mad!



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Wish there was a way to turn it off - its just not christmasy at all!  Driving anyone else mad?


----------



## zanne.. (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh yes driving me mad too x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Wish there was a way to turn it off!


----------



## zanne.. (Mar 22, 2006)

I've no idea if you can turn it off, let me know if you suss out how, not sure i can stand it for the next couple of weeks


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Yep, you can turn it off.

Press Services on your remote control. Then option 4 System Setup, then option 2 sound settings. Then toggle background music to OFF.

(mine is standard sky box so may be slightly different on Sky+ or HD)



C~x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Caz said:


> Yep, you can turn it off.
> 
> Press Services on your remote control. Then option 4 System Setup, then option 2 sound settings. Then toggle background music to OFF.
> 
> ...


You are an angel - no more pants music - I love you Caz - bubbles are well deserved for that xxx


----------



## zanne.. (Mar 22, 2006)

Thankyou caz


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Brilliant Caz


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

I dont have a problem with the actual music as such..its the volume! Suddenly its an awful lot louder than normal TV   Have had a fright a couple of times after flicking the TV Guide on


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Beckie I noticed that too


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

ooh i didn't know you could turn the sound off, how cool
and Bekie i too had noticed the volume on it is extra loud, but only the christmas one not the normal one.


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Yup its defnitely only the Xmas music that does it


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

ooh i showed DH lastnight how to turn off the jingle!  
he didn't know either that you could do that, however it was a bit weird not having any music on whilst going thru the guide


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I love it! Rosie does too   we dance to it


----------

